# Display sizes and Sibelius



## Robin (May 31, 2009)

I'm just thinking about buying a new display for the computer that I use to work with Sibelius. I kinda have the (probably unrealistic) idea to buy a display that is 

a) large enough by resolution or

b) can be rotated 90°

so I can get all or at least most of one page of an orchestral score sheet on the display.

Now I'm not sure whether this is achievable at all at a zoom level that still allows to work in the programme and not kinda guess-clicking notes into the staves.

Does anyone have experience in working with really large displays and Sibelius, or would it be better to get 2 displays?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Robin


----------



## synergy543 (May 31, 2009)

Actually, I'll eat some of my words....sort of. 

I just turned my 24-inch monitors sideways and its pretty cool....the height is really nice (1920 pixels high) but its a bit narrow (1200/screen). As both monitors are narrower vertically, there is actually less audio monitor blockage than I thought (so its good in this respect). However, too many of the software displays are split across both which I don't care for much. With Sibelius, a 31-staff score @62% fills the vertical screen but only lets you see 3-4 measures horizontally per screen which is too much of a squeeze for me. The gap in the middle bothers me.

*My conclusion is a 30-inch monitor is the ideal way to go.* You don't get quite as much vertical real estate (1200 vs 1920, nor as much horizontal real estate as with dual 24s) although this should be adequate for a fairly large orchestral score and the additional horizontal real estate on the main screen (over turning 24-inches on their side) is a big advantage. Plus, a 30-inch is 18-inch in height vs 22-inches for a 24 on its side so less vertical audio monitor obstruction.

But damn-it Robin, I don't have a 30-inch and its really hard to go back (warning: adjusting screen settings BEFORE turning or the mouse gets really confusing!). Now my 24-inch feels REALLY TINY! :twisted: So I'm turning it back 90 degrees - and now I supposed I'm destined to live in a Schizophrenic Split-Screen World thanks to you! :evil:


----------



## sbkp (Jun 1, 2009)

Another vote for 2 24" monitors (Dell 2407 in my case). Sibelius in "panorama" mode is just fine. I could be talked into 27" monitors, but 30" monitors seem too big for me.


----------



## musicpete (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey Stefan, I got nearly the same setup! 2x 24'' Monitors (iiyama ProLite B2403WS), Sibelius 5 in Panorama mode..... 

Finally some enjoyable composing could take place, if only that stupid writers block would would go away. 7 months and counting... :(

Anyway: I always recommend the Iiyamas. Decent picture and most importantly: They are about the only flatscreens that do NOT produce an annoying high-pitched whine when running or in standby. Since I upgraded my DAW to be absolutely noiseless, the whine from my old screens drove me crazy.

If I had the money (and space!), I'd buy a 3rd 24'' screen together with a Matrox Triplehead box. Now that would be awesome!


----------



## sbkp (Jun 2, 2009)

One thing I'm going to try is to get swivel arms for my monitors so I can lower them closer to the desk and make them closer to horizontal (maybe 30 degrees or something... like on a drafting table).

As far as the gap between the monitors goes, I'm mostly used to it. I just pretend I'm looking at two pieces of paper.


----------



## sbkp (Jun 2, 2009)

Also, even with humongous screen real estate, on the Mac, _Spaces_ are your friend. Presumably Windows has something in that vein.


----------



## mathis (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm using a EIZO S2100 20" rotated to portrait mode. I'm very happy with this setup. It's the size of an A3 page with enough resolution to show lots of staves.


----------

